# Creaking Floor is this Delamination



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

My 2008 Motorhome floor has started to creak when walking along its length, is this delamination.

I can't see any sponginess or deflection as such, what is it I should be checking and keeping an eye on.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

A delaminated floor normally has a spongy/springy feel to it when you walk on it. Best get the dealer to check it out for you to be on the safe side.


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

We had a similar problem..started as a squeak then got spongy. It was only in one corner though and not the full length. 

It has been fixed now though and is fine. I'd recommend getting it checked asap.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

My last caravan had the dreaded squeaks rather badly and my chieftain's floor squeaks around the toilet area. There's no sponginess. Floors being made of wood will move a bit. The various units being attached to the floor will similarly move. I found with the caravan that it was the joints of one of the seats that we moving and squeaking. I sorted this with some talcom powder.


----------

